# Weight losing question, T5/Clen/Granades?



## Frederz (Jan 9, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I am wondering which one is best in my situation, I am currently on a Stanozolol cycle (just entering my third week) and so far I am not getting the fat burning results I was looking for.

I am looking to add a fat burning agent to the mix but not exactly sure which one would be the best between T5, Clen, or Grenades I been hearing about. Any suggestions?

Thank you in advance.

Some specs...

173 LBS. 5'9" about 22% BF


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Mate steroids have no 'fat burning' effects. Diet and Cardio do.

Supplements and erogenics will help but will do nothing unless your diet and training is spot on.

A Winny only cycle isn't a great idea IMO mate, I would run some sort of test.

Post up your diet and training (inc cardio) routine and the guys will look at it for you.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

your best bet is eph, just as good as clen without the sides


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

gym rat said:


> your best bet is eph, just as good as clen without the sides


apart from that your c0ck shrinks while using Eph!!...oh wait...forget what i said :rolleye11

Jock is right mate ....why not post your diet and training up??


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

haha shorty, that is quite true, but a small cock for a few weeks isnt that bad compared to carrying round a load of fat and not being able to see your cock without having to stand infront of the mirror.lol


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

gym rat said:


> haha shorty, that is quite true, but a small cock for a few weeks isnt that bad compared to carrying round a load of fat and not being able to see your cock without having to stand infront of the mirror.lol


PSML...also very true!


----------



## Frederz (Jan 9, 2008)

gym rat said:


> haha shorty, that is quite true, but a small cock for a few weeks isnt that bad compared to carrying round a load of fat and not being able to see your cock without having to stand infront of the mirror.lol


LOL!!! Hilarious!

I run every other morning anywhere from 2 to about 5 miles.

I lift weights during lunch time (usually about 1.5 hours of weight lifting).

In the morning usually I eat a Peanut butter sandwitch and I let that hold me off until dinner time where I eat meats and greens.

I try to stay away from Sodas and such I drink water and muscle milk.

My diet is probably not the best one but I try to eat less truought the day hoping that my stomach will shrink.

Thank you in advance guys.


----------

